# Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele



## Lena-Lara (4. Oktober 2010)

*Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Notebook, welches unter der 700€ Grenze bleiben muss.
Mit Photoshop, InDesign und Illustrator CS4 sollte man darauf gut arbeiten können und schön wäre es, wenn sich auch aktuelle Spiele damit einigermaßen spielen ließen.

Ich bin bei der großen Auswahl an Modellen und Herstellern ziemlich ratlos, ebenso was die Kriterien für eine gute Grafikkarte angehen... daher nun meine Frage, bekomme ich in der Preisklasse 600-700€ etwas, was meinen Vorstellungen in etwa gerecht wird?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Rocksteak (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Welche Bildschirmgröße?
Mit oder ohne OS?


----------



## Lena-Lara (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Bildschirmgröße nicht kleiner als 15", kann ohne OS sein.


----------



## Rocksteak (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Das hier sieht nicht schlecht aus:

KLICK!

i5-450M 2x2,4GHz
2048MB RAM (8192MB MAX)
15,6" WXGA Glare Display
Radeon HD 5730 1024MB
320GB HDD 7200rpm
DVD Doublelayer Brenner
VGA, HDMI, 3xUSB, eSATA, Kartenleser, ExpressCard
2,7kg
3h Akkulaufzeit

Ein RAM Slot ist noch frei und RAM nachruesten kann man bei Lenovo ohne Garantieverlust.

Preis ist *699* Euro.

Denselben gibts hier nochmal fuer 729 Euro, allerdings mit 4096MB RAM, was billiger ist, als noch dein 2GB Modul separat zu kaufen und in den anderen einzubauen.


----------



## Lena-Lara (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Nicht schlecht, ich hatte vorher noch folgende (etwas günstigere Modelle) im Auge:

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5741G-434G32Mn
Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L650D-10H Gamer
Acer Aspire 5552G-P324G50Mnsk Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was ist denn von denen zu halten?


----------



## Lena-Lara (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Hallo,

ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.
Das Lenovo Notebook gefällt mir zwar sehr gut, jedoch ist der Preis nun auch wieder etwas gestiegen und ich bin doch eher auf der Suche nach etwas günstigerem.

An dem Modell von Toshiba Satellite L650 13M bin ich nun hängengeblieben:
Klick

Allerdings finde ich darüber nur extrem wenig Meinung bzw. Testberichte, deshalb wollte ich hier noch mal danach fragen.
Was haltet ihr davon? Ist es zu empfehlen für Arbeiten mit CS4 (InDesign, Photoshop, Illustrator) und gelegentliches Spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Ja, für den Preis ist das an sich das beste, was man für Spiele bekommen kann. Wenn Du ein eher für Office gedachtes Modell suchst, kriegst Du vielleicht eines, das etwas besser verarbeitet ist. Aber ein (merklich) strärkeres kriegst Du trotzdem nicht, auch wenn Du bei der Graka eine schwächere wählst zugunsten der CPU.


----------



## Lena-Lara (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Dankeschön, sowas wollte ich hören!


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Guten Abend,
ich möchte mich hier auch mal gern zu Wort melden! 

*@Lena-Lara*
Wenn du die "echte" Lena-Lara bist, dann habe ich irgendwo schon einmal ein paar andere Fotos gesehen - sehr hübsch im Übrigen! Weiter so 
Ich wäre auch sehr an deinem Erfahrungsbericht zum Toshiba Satellite L650 13M interessiert 

*@Herbboy*
Erstmal ein großes Lob an Dich! Du versuchst wirklich überall eine wirklich gute Empfehlung auszusprechen und bist sehr engagiert für alle das Beste heraus zusuchen! Astrein finde ich das 
So eine Hilfsbereitschaft ist heutzutage nicht mehr unbedingt Gang und Gebe!

nun aber mal zu meiner Frage:
Ich liebäugel`, seit diesem thread hier, auch mit dem Toshiba Satellite L650 13M, welches z.Z. wirklich ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis besitzt!
Ich würde mein MSI U120 dann gegen das o.g. Notebook ersetzen wollen, wäre das denn die perfekte Wahl?
Ich spiele Hauptsächlich SC2, mache viel Office, surfe viel im Internet, beschäftige mich desöfteren mit Videobearbeitung und konstruiere hier und da mal mit SolidWorks (CAD).
SC2 ist sehr leistungshungrig, zumindest was den Prozessor angeht!

Günstiger ist natürlich immer willkommen, mein Studentenbudget kann auch ruhig etwas mehr geschohnt werden! Notebooks mit Studentenrabatt und ohne Betriebssystem wären auch sehr okay, Win7 gibt`s für Studenten zu 35€ 

Vielen dank schon einmal im Voraus!

MfG Basti

/edit: wäre es eigentlich allgemein sinnvoll zu warten, da ja bald die 6000er Reihe von ATI erscheint und somit die 5000er einen Preissturz erleben, oder ist das mein Notebooks in der Regel kein großer Unterschied?


----------



## Lena-Lara (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

@OBI-Hoernchen
Danke  ... und ja, ich bin dann wohl die "echte" 


Ich habe noch so ca. 4 Wochen Bedenkzeit, dann müsste ich mich aber spätestens für ein Notebook entscheiden, weil ich es für die Arbeit brauche.

Irgendwo habe ich jetzt gelesen, dass die Lautsprecher und der Sound allgemein bei dem Toshiba Satellite L650 13M nicht so toll sein sollen, ich weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob das (für mich) so schlimm wäre...


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Guten Morgen 

Ja das habe ich auch schon gelesen, möchte damit aber eher weniger Musik hören 
wenn überhaupt nur mit Headset!

Was haltet ihr denn vom neuen Medion? ALDI - Multimedia Angebote ab 28.10.2010

der *Intel Core i3 370M mit 2,4GHz*, ne *NVidia GT425M* mit DirectX® 11, *TV-Empfänger* und *USB 3.0* sind vorhanden!

Nachtrag:

Oder was haltet ihr von diesem hier : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a578383.html

Selber Prozi, dafür aber ne *ATI Mobility Radeon HD 550V* und nur _615€_, dafür aber mit *Bluetooth*


----------



## Lena-Lara (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Hallo 

stimmt,die klingen beide auch sehr interessant, besonders das Aldi Angebot finde ich nicht schlecht.
Bei dem Fujitsu Modell bin ich mir unsicher,wie gut die Grafikkarte ist... 

Kann denn sonst niemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## p00nage (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

also medion find ich die verarbeitung immer schlecht und zudem ist das os am anfang immer mit werbezeugs zugemüllt usw


----------



## Lena-Lara (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Also ich tendiere doch weiterhin zum Toshiba Satellite L650 13M, auch wenn das Aldi Notebook nen USB 3.0 Anschluss hat.
Aber der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte scheint mir bei dem Toshiba besser zu sein, außerdem ist er günstiger und es ist Windows 7 64bit mit dabei...


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Guten Morgen 

ja also beim ALDI-Angebot liegen Win 7 32- und 64-Bit Recovery DVDs bei (zu finden unter Zubehör)

Die *425m* liegt knapp _hinter_ der *5650*, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt dabei aber klar auf der Optimus Technologie (automatisches oder manuelles Hin- und Herschalten der GraKas ja nach Anspruch - stromsparend) -> Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

der *i3 370* liegt knapp vor dem *i5 430m* - was aber so knapp ist, dass es längst zu vernachlässigen ist! -> http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Prozessoren-Benchmarkliste.1809.0.html

^^ ich tendiere wohl zum Medion-Notebook, gibt bisher nur positive Meinung darüber!


----------



## Lena-Lara (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Hm... nun bin ich mir doch nicht mehr so sicher mit dem Toshiba 

Das bei dem Aldi Angebot auch eine Win7 64bit CD mit dabei ist, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Das Toshiba wäre für Spiele stärker und kostet weniger, ich würd eher das Toshiba nehmen. Bei medion weiß man halt auch nie, woran man ist rein qualitativ gesehen.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

@p00nage
Also bisher war ich mit der Verarbeitung von Medions eigentlich recht zufrieden, mein Dad ist da ein überzeugter Käufer von...
angefangen bei Notebooks, bis hin zu Desktoprechnern war qualitativ alles locker im grünen Bereich!
Sicherlich, wenn man mal etwas tauschen möchte, bzw mal etwas im BIOS anpassen möchte sind diese fertigteile von Medion eher schlecht, aber beim Notebook habe ich das auch nicht vor!
Und den ganzen Datenmüll kann man gleich mit derInstallation der 64-Bit Version entfernen, das sollte ja nun kein Hinderniss darstellen!

@Herbboy
warum wäre das Toshiba dem medion gerade für Spiele vorzuziehen?
laut den ganzen benchmarks scheinen die Komponenten doch alle gleichauf zu liegen?

Möchte jetzt hier keine große Diskusion anzetteln, aber vielleicht habe ich ja etwas übersehen!?


----------



## Lena-Lara (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*



OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> warum wäre das Toshiba dem medion gerade für Spiele vorzuziehen?
> laut den ganzen benchmarks scheinen die Komponenten doch alle gleichauf zu liegen?
> 
> Möchte jetzt hier keine große Diskusion anzetteln, aber vielleicht habe ich ja etwas übersehen!?



Ja,das würde mich auch brennend interessieren... hab ja nur noch morgen Zeit um mich zu entscheiden, ob ich in aller Frühe schnell zu Aldi renne oder nicht


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Bildbearbeitung und Spiele*

Das Toshiba hat ja ne 5650. zB BF BC2 läuft eher in 45 statt nur 33 FPS auf mittel. Metro 2033 auf min in 55 statt 40FPS. usw. - manche Spiele laufen auf der 425m wiederum schneller. Ich dachte jetzt, dass es im Schnitt eindeutiger pro 5650 sei - wenn nein, dann zählt trotzdem das Argument, dass das Toshiba etwas preiswerter ist  

ansonsten isses schwer zu sagen.


----------

